# A source for cotton webbing?



## Emilio Rodriguez (Jan 16, 2009)

Does anyone have a source for bulk 1" cotton webbing, the kind that is used for a horse lunge? The reason I need bulk is that I'd like to replace it every few months. It's ideal to work with but will rot eventually. I need to make lunges about 15' long. The cotton webbing has to be very strong.

If there's no source for bulk maybe someone knows where I can buy 1" lunge lines for a good price. The thing is the snap has to be heavy duty. Thanks.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Emilio Rodriguez said:


> Does anyone have a source for bulk 1" cotton webbing, the kind that is used for a horse lunge? The reason I need bulk is that I'd like to replace it every few months. It's ideal to work with but will rot eventually. I need to make lunges about 15' long. The cotton webbing has to be very strong.
> 
> If there's no source for bulk maybe someone knows where I can buy 1" lunge lines for a good price. The thing is the snap has to be heavy duty. Thanks.


Why cotton? Of the options, it wears the worst. I'd go for nylon. (NOT polypropylene.) 

The 3/4" nylon I use is soft on the hands and has a 2,500 lb breaking strength. There's only a 2% stretch - when wet.


----------



## Emilio Rodriguez (Jan 16, 2009)

I have 1" tubular nylon webbing tubular so it's twice as strong, 4000lb. The problem is that the lunge gets dragged on the ground most of the time. The nylon fibers start separating and become fuzzy. Then they catch on everything and pick up leaves and branches. The tubular nylon however is more supple/soft than the flat nylon webbing so it may be more prone to this. Do you use your lunge line the same way?


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Seatlle fabrics. 

I work in Aviation in the Coast Guard, we buy all our webbing and fabric from these folks.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Emilio Rodriguez said:


> I have 1" tubular nylon webbing tubular so it's twice as strong, 4000lb. The problem is that the lunge gets dragged on the ground most of the time. The nylon fibers start separating and become fuzzy. Then they catch on everything and pick up leaves and branches. The tubular nylon however is more supple/soft than the flat nylon webbing so it may be more prone to this. Do you use your lunge line the same way?


I'm not a fan of tubular. 

I've used some nylon that frays easily like that. Others don't. So if you think you've found the right thing, get samples and test it. When you're sure you have the right product, buy a roll!

Actually, now that I think about it, polyester webbing would wear better in the application. However, it has a bit of a slippery feel when wet. I believe the breaking strenght is higher than nylon. The availability of colors other than black, gray and navy is a little spotty too.

I use polyester webbing for tracking harnesses as it doesn't pick up the leaves and stickers as easily as other styles of harnesses on the market - like the Elite K9 "velcro" harness!.

The cotton lines I used were worse than nylon on picking up leaves and stuff. They got "pilly" faster too.

ETA: I do drag my lines and leashes on pavement! :lol:


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

Emilio, if you are up in the palm beach area ever, specifically loxahatchee, the RED BARN, is where we used to get our lunge lines-etc... they had pretty good prices, they are a small business, not sure if they have a website-they are on west Okeechobee Blvd.


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

I've been using more and more of the synthetic stuff and like it quite a bit. It is heavier than nylon, but is stronger so a thinner width is comparable is weight and strenght. Likewise, it does not absorb water, does not get briars stuck in it, etc. I prefer nylon or polyester to cotton but am starting to prefer synthetic over all...I drag my lines through a lot of sand, water, pavement, gravel, ice, etc. Its a little slick when wet but so far, it has held up the best.


----------

